# randolph county



## buckmanmike (Mar 5, 2007)

Is anyone else heading that way for opening turkey weekend. I don't really turkey hunt but use it as an excuse to go to camp and work on food plots etc.
  I visited some aerial photo sites and found some openings I want to check out for food plots. They are in the middle of bedding areas and I think they must have been chip area from previous tree harvest. that should make the soil real fertile????


----------



## lilbassinlady (Mar 7, 2007)

I won.t be down opening weekend, but will be heading down April 4-5 through the 15th. I hope I hear a lot of birds and hope to get one! You need to get into it. You and your wife would love and would get hooked on it.


----------



## lilbassinlady (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh, By the way, I got your post last week and send you a message back. Don't know if you got it, I was haveing trouble with my computor. Anyway, I am a member of PoleKat Hunting Club. I.ve been hunting down there for nineteen years. We had to move our camp to a new location. It's off of Cotton Hill Rd. on our second track. The new timber co. said we couldn't have power anymore and that they only allowed premitive camping and must remove the campers after deer and turkey seasons. Our second track is owned by an individule.  If your coming from Coleman on Coleman Rd., it dead ends into Cotton Hill, Take a right, about maybe a 1/2 mile there is a dirt rd on the right. That's where we're at now. Come see us, I've always have coffee! I'm the one with the Motor Home. Anyway ya'll have fun and stay safe.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 8, 2007)

LBL,
Sorry you had to move from the other spot.  Hope you enjoy the new one.  How many folks are in your club?
Sue


----------



## lilbassinlady (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey there Ms Sue, I think we have 17 members.  Ther's about 10 or 11 new ones that got in last year.  I didn't get to hunt down there as much as I wanted to this past season Because My boyfriends mother moved in with us and been trying to take care of her as much as I can. She's a sweet lady and she has lots of health problems. But I don't mind spoiling her and Ronnie.  He belongs to a club up here in Meriweather County and did most of my hunting up here. But my love of hunting is still down there. Ya'll stop by and visit with me if ya'll can.  Where abouts do ya'll hunt down there?  Hope to meet ya'll, take care. Rita


----------



## Count Down (Mar 8, 2007)

I've never turkey hunted, but I'd love to try...I'm headin to Randolph this weekend...Kinda need to check on things since the storm last weekend.   I'm coming prepared with a chain saw and some cutters just in case....Also, I'm going to do some shed hunting down in the bottoms..I should be at the Townhouse diner around noon or so for some fried chicken and okra.....


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 9, 2007)

LBL,
I'm an armchair hunter! I enjoy sharing your stories through my weekly newspaper column.
CountDown,
Sounds like you know one of the best places to eat in the area! Townhouse is good!
Sue


----------



## lilbassinlady (Mar 10, 2007)

Towne House is a good place to eat!  Tillmans is real good too, But they've gotten kind of high priced for dinner. The buffet at lunch time is usually pretty good. After eating the buffet I'm just not worth anything untill after a good nap!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 11, 2007)

lilbassinlady said:


> Towne House is a good place to eat!  Tillmans is real good too, But they've gotten kind of high priced for dinner. The buffet at lunch time is usually pretty good. After eating the buffet I'm just not worth anything untill after a good nap!



I read that!
Sue


----------



## buckmanmike (Mar 29, 2007)

*Turkeys*

I went to camp last Saturday and just got back home. No chance to hunt but one of my buddies shot an 18lb turkey.
  I did get my Durrana sprayed and fertilized.
  Lilbassin I sent you a PM.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 30, 2007)

buckmanmike said:


> I went to camp last Saturday and just got back home. No chance to hunt but one of my buddies shot an 18lb turkey.
> I did get my Durrana sprayed and fertilized.
> Lilbassin I sent you a PM.



Maybe next time, you'll get a chance to do some hunting!
How long was the beard and the spurs on the turkey?
Sue


----------



## lilbassinlady (Mar 30, 2007)

I put a friend mine on some turkey's saturday morn, He got two with one shot! It was his first and second.  He is defently ruined now!  He just wanted to tag along and see what it was all about.  The main bird had a six inch beard and a full fan! The second bird had a full fan and 2 beards, 3 inch and a 2 1/2 inch beard!   Hopefully I'll have pics of them soon. They were both young birds, both weighed 15 pounds. It was good for his first hunt and harvest.  I was so excited for him. There were six birds that come in on us at one time. It was great!  Had a doe and yearling mess me up yesterday morn.  They come in checking out my decoes and gobble come in strutten silently and the it gobbled when it iether saw my decos or saw the does.  When it gobbled, the big doe blew, the gobbler went one way, the deer went another, and I sat there shocked, and startled and cussing to myself.. But it was fun!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 1, 2007)

Have y'all found much damage from the 03/01 storms on your places? Hope not.
Sue


----------

